# Gästepass erwünscht



## Distrupter (18. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 freuen, um mir einen Eindruck vom Spiel verschaffen zu können.
Ich hätte im Moment noch andere Alternativen, die mir soweit auch zusagen und würde deshalb gerne mal einen Blick auf das Spiel werfen,
da für alle Optionen schlichtweg nicht nur die Zeit sondern auch das nötige Kleingeld fehlt bzw. ich so viel Geld dann doch nicht investieren möchte.

Vielen Dank im voraus, sollte mein Ersuchen erfolgreich sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Distrupter​


----------

